# 99 Pathfinder 50hp yamaha 17t Prop



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

I recently got a good deal on a like new 2005 yamaha 50 horse 2 stroke. It is replacing a 99 yamaha 50hp 2 stroke on a 99 pathfinder 17t. Boat seems to perform much differently now and my concern is that the old prop 10 1/2 x 14 stainless with some cupping is just to small. The new motor seems to be to strong for the old prop. I know I need rpm info and I am working on that today but does anyone run a similar setup and what prop do you use? Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Eric


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Is the gear ratio the same as the old engine?


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe so. Checked the rpms today with the 10 1/2"x14 prop and it was about 5600.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

How many hrs did you have on the 99?


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

No idea how many hours. Got a tach and the new 50hp is right on track. Actually 1-2mph slower then the 99.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

So in what ways is the boat performing differently? First post said the new engine is too powerful but now it's a few mph slower than the older engine?


----------

